# And the forums emerge from the dark forest of dryoness



## Tazmo (Dec 14, 2005)

Finally that message on the banner that we have been too lazy to change is once again relevant, The Forums are once again back after a slight disruption in our services, for the first time in over 190 days. It took a little bit to get things going and back up, but the good news is that no data was lost at all. None, zip, zero. So everything is at where it was when it disappeared from the internets. 

BUT, the only thing that did get deleted is the images folder. Leave it to someone to delete the one thing I never thought would be targetted. The forums images will be restored shortly, the smileys are another story and hopefully members of the mod team who put them up still have them.

Welcome back! 

I would insert a generic happy face, but that's all gone....


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2005)

First!

So anyway, I'm still trying to figure out some crap.

What's up with the whole "spamming maddox"?


----------



## Procyon (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad we're back. Now where's me effing smilies?  Those Maddoxmen theives. And Tazmo, read your PM from me, or you'll blow up.


----------



## Archssor (Dec 14, 2005)

Yay, thanks Tazmo!


----------



## TDM (Dec 14, 2005)

It crashed again, shortly anyway.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 14, 2005)

lol, tazmo posted!


----------



## Darth Judicar (Dec 14, 2005)

Excellent! I was getting bored without NF forums...Good thing they got this up just in time for 288 tommorow hopefully.


----------



## Cersei (Dec 14, 2005)

Glad it's finnaly back up..I missed it..


----------



## Gooba (Dec 14, 2005)

Not the smilies!!!  I'll go upload all of the ones I have, I dled a ton to use for editing.


----------



## Centeolt (Dec 14, 2005)

Took long enough. Two days exactly!!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 14, 2005)

I thought it was just me for a while...

I managed to find inner peace during the absence. Being temporarily freed from this forums dark grip was most enlightening....But I am enslaved again.


----------



## ichinii30 (Dec 14, 2005)

yay!
No wonder I coundn't go on...


----------



## BushidoPunk (Dec 14, 2005)

Fortunately the down time came during finals week for me, which is still going on.  So the downtime couldn't have come at a better time :


----------



## Kaki (Dec 14, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> I thought it was just me for a while...
> 
> I managed to find inner peace during the absence. Being temporarily freed from this forums dark grip was most enlightening....But I am enslaved again.


Wow, I could't have said it better.....


----------



## kire (Dec 14, 2005)

Seto Fett said:
			
		

> Excellent! I was getting bored without NF forums...Good thing they got this up just in time for 288 tommorow hopefully.




I was bored out of my mind..the internet wasnt the same..I actually played games online..the first time in months..lol  im sad...lol o well.. life is good again..


----------



## slumpy (Dec 14, 2005)

im working in the night (boring), and i did't get in the nf forum. so i thought it was down. but on nf.com they could't give me an aswer. so i thought i got banned. and i was al little depressed, of disapointed in myself. but hee. the forum was down. i glet it's back.


----------



## Kagi (Dec 14, 2005)

Good to be back home...the posts on Maddox was fun to read though. ^_^


----------



## Dommy (Dec 14, 2005)

I want the smileys to be back!!ing


----------



## Haruka (Dec 14, 2005)

Woot finally.


----------



## Ah B (Dec 14, 2005)

Alive! Hoorah. Scared me for a second (ok, maybe not...!). Glad it's back up!


----------



## princesstaco (Dec 14, 2005)

Woo! My main method of procrastination is back!


----------



## Illidin (Dec 14, 2005)

Too many NF-less days...glad it's finally back. ^_^


----------



## monk3 (Dec 14, 2005)

yes! finally! its back. i have been really bored without the forums


----------



## sniperelite7 (Dec 14, 2005)

During the down time I discovered the magic of the Maddox Fanclub....


----------



## clockwork (Dec 14, 2005)

teh clockwork smilie can be used 

I realize nod doesn't work but it gets the message across anyway./


----------



## Deadmon (Dec 15, 2005)

Glad forums are back. Now, if I could only peel myself away from Animal Crossing..


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2005)

I have never wanted to kill maddox more then that day. I have never wanted to kill someone more than that day.


----------



## Shiari (Dec 15, 2005)

YAY! The forums are back!

....Eh....... What happen anyway? o.o


----------



## clockwork (Dec 15, 2005)

Yuyu said:
			
		

> I have never wanted to kill maddox more then that day. I have never wanted to kill someone more than that day.



I know, I lost alot of interest in maddox after seeing the majority of his fans.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2005)

I hope who did this gets anally raped by a cheetah.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 15, 2005)

I have the NF lighter gray background image on my comp if it's needed.


----------



## skethee2 (Dec 15, 2005)

nice to see forums back online
i wonder who did this


----------



## clockwork (Dec 15, 2005)

Snowblower did, courtesy of the computer his Mom bought him.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 15, 2005)

the lesson we learn here is : moms lol


----------



## Jurgen (Dec 15, 2005)

clockwork said:
			
		

> I know, I lost alot of interest in maddox after seeing the majority of his fans.



I lost interest in maddox when I realized he was an unfunny sack of shit. I had no idea there was a whole forum of retards dedicated to him. I have no problem with "rant" humor, ...but it has to be used sparingly. When it's all you do, you come across as nothing but a whiney bitch.

It's no surprise to me that the people on that forum think interupting other poeple's lives, especially in such a petty way, is somehow "awsome".
Dipshits!


----------



## skethee2 (Dec 15, 2005)

Maddox probably got its highest visitors when narutoforums is redirected


----------



## metalanime (Dec 15, 2005)

this is a dumb thread


----------



## Jurgen (Dec 15, 2005)

_YOU'RE_ a dumb thread. 



...wait, I'm ...I'm not ...that didn't make any sense, did it? 

in fact I...  you know what just   ...just nevermind.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 15, 2005)

Jurgen said:
			
		

> _YOU'RE_ a dumb thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## masta_phat (Dec 15, 2005)

I gave it once last try b4 i was gunna jump off the bridge, good thing u guys got it back up


----------



## Dyroness (Dec 15, 2005)

Is there a thread for image/smilie contribution and restoration?


----------



## Shishou (Dec 15, 2005)

Dyrorules.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Dec 15, 2005)

LOL, NF is back. there was turned ugly NF.... no smiley, etc... xP

I want to destroyed MM in future... 

My 3 accounts was banned from MM... LolOlOlOlOlOlOLoLLlOLlOll


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 15, 2005)

...the forum was down ? Why, what happened ? Was it a sexual dilema. See normally I would put a smile after this comment, however, I cannot therefore you must envision it yousrselves, and hopefully the comedic genius is not lost!


----------



## Sakura (Dec 15, 2005)

thank god NF is back. i was practically dying. but anyway, not as much service now. WHAT THE HELL is going on?


----------



## Kepa (Dec 15, 2005)

the forum sure looks messed up 
oh well, as long as it's online for the next raw releases ^^


----------



## Wrathlegendz (Dec 15, 2005)

Oh I am so glad the forum was just down I thought I had got banned or something I was setting at my computer screaming what did I do at it while eatting some ice cream


----------



## Yoshi (Dec 15, 2005)

Finally we're back! Hooray for the mods!


----------



## Sakura (Dec 15, 2005)

ya. thanks to all mods who brought it back


----------



## Psyonic (Dec 15, 2005)

No, no, no smilies??

How can I express myself through pictures now *cries*


----------



## Keramachi (Dec 15, 2005)

You guys are good. I was worried that I'd never be able to come back!


----------



## batanga (Dec 15, 2005)

Yay, I was so bored without my daily dose of NF!!


----------



## hatsuka (Dec 15, 2005)

If there is one thing I learned from the downtime, it's that there is life outside of NF. I embraced that life, and now understand the true meaning of living to the fullest. (My post count may be small, but I read more than you think.) Now that we are back up, shall we continue to enjoy the fruits of non-addication? \O/


----------



## Chi (Dec 15, 2005)

Finnaly it's up 

I had a lot of crazy thoughts when forum crashed 
But it seems averything is okey now


----------



## hatsuka (Dec 15, 2005)

Oompje said:
			
		

> euhm ok :/ well go ahead and enjoy the forum or the real life... or perhaps both



It's teh sarcasm, darling ^^


----------



## Neenah (Dec 15, 2005)

Ahhhhh
Its back
xO!
But foogly and ruined D:


----------



## Mori` (Dec 15, 2005)

zomg we got forums again, ty to the mods/admins everyone who helped get things back online again after teh h4xz0r and ty to miss dyroness for hosting the camp ^_^


----------



## Neenah (Dec 15, 2005)

AHHHHHH
NF ish not foogly nomore
\(o.o)/


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 15, 2005)

BABUSHKA!

WE"RE BACK!


----------



## dbcomix (Dec 15, 2005)

i thought we got hacked or maybe got tracked down by the FBI or something....

>.>;


----------



## Hattori~Hanzo (Dec 15, 2005)

Well, I'm glad that the forum is back up. I was wondering what happened all this while. lol


----------



## Jack Bauer (Dec 15, 2005)

Hattori~Hanzo said:
			
		

> Well, I'm glad that the forum is back up. I was wondering what happened all this while. lol



a monkey was hacking the forums O:


----------



## Omolara (Dec 15, 2005)

BushidoPunk said:
			
		

> Fortunately the down time came during finals week for me, which is still going on.  So the downtime couldn't have come at a better time :



Me too!!! I've still got two finals tomorrow: Japanese 1 and Philosophies of War and Peace. Just took one on American Foreign Policies. 
I wish we had smilies right now. I mean, how else am I gonna  people? Yay for the forums being back up though!


----------



## Lacus Clyne (Dec 15, 2005)

I didn't even know what happened xD My computer was in for repairs the whole time.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2005)

Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> I didn't even know what happened xD My computer was in for repairs the whole time.




You were one of the lucky few then Rho ^_^


----------



## ZeonNoMamono (Dec 15, 2005)

Huh... Won't let me change my avatar or edit messages... Huh... Some of the ones at the bottom, post icons, are back though...


----------



## DragonHeart52 (Dec 15, 2005)

Kakashi Fangirl said:
			
		

> I didn't even know what happened xD My computer was in for repairs the whole time.


  Hmmmm.  Maybe a bit too convenient.  

Just kiddin'.


----------



## Corum (Dec 26, 2005)

Withdrawal symptoms anyone? Well I'm glad to see it's all up and running.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 15, 2006)

Indeed, and it always will be.


----------



## petersellers (Mar 16, 2006)

who is maddox and where can he be reached or am i to late/


----------

